# Apples to Apples: Forum Game Edition!



## hopeandjoy (Jul 23, 2009)

For those who don't know the very awesome card game of Apples to Apples, it is a card game for 4 to 10 players. The judge pulls out a Green Apple Card (they have adjectives on them.) The rest of the players all set down Red Apple Cards (Which have nouns on them) that they think relate to the adjective on the Green Card face down. The comparisons can be funny or serious. The judge then flips the Red Cards over and reads each out loud, after which choosing the winner of that card. Once you get enough Green Cards, you win.

Of course, being a forum, I have to change the rules around.

1)The judge chooses an adjective.
2)The next 6 posters choose different nouns that they think relate. It can be funny or serious. 
3)If you use the format My ____ then you are talking about the _judge's_ ____ not the poster's ____. i.e. If the poster says My Mind you are talking about the judge's mind not the poster's mind.
4)The judge then chooses the winner of the round.
5)The winner of the round is now the judge.

Example:


> Judge: The adjective is annoying.
> Poster 1: Fox News
> Poster 2: Door-to-door salesmen
> Poster 3: Stop Having Fun Guys
> ...


So, let's begin! The adjective is insane.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

A FLAMING RAINBOW THUNDERBOLT SPITTING OWL


----------



## BynineB (Jul 23, 2009)

NOCTOWL ON DRUGS


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

A butterfly.


----------



## eevee_em (Jul 23, 2009)

Teenagers


----------



## Diz (Jul 23, 2009)

The World


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2009)

A broken bone


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

Dragon wins. So Dragon, it's your turn!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet. So the adjective is... FLAMING


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ash and Gary.


----------



## Diz (Jul 24, 2009)

Magikarp


----------



## turbler (Jul 24, 2009)

flame


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 24, 2009)

James


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 24, 2009)

Amarant


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 24, 2009)

Freakin' spicy mexican food. O_O


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2009)

A house that just got struck by lightning.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner is Notory~


----------

